# Insurance for residential plowing



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2008)

Just thinking about doing some local driveways, What kind of Insurance would I require in Toronto and how much would It be ...roughly 

Thanks 

C


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I dunno about Ol Canada but, down in the lower half 1mi/2mil is the minimum contractors policy. Depending upon your record and insurance company it could run from $400 on up. But, if your caught without it...... :crying:


----------



## nassa (Oct 12, 2008)

I plow the GTA area all private stuff from parking lots to driveways no salting done, I pay 600.00 for the year for snow and 180 for grass for the year and thats with state farm about 800.00 for the whole year. you pay more if you salt


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

scottL;614580 said:


> I dunno about Ol Canada but, down in the lower half 1mi/2mil is the minimum contractors policy. Depending upon your record and insurance company it could run from $400 on up. But, if your caught without it...... :crying:


Not really sure wehat you're talking about here..... there is no legal requirement to have liability insurance. You can also pick up a $300K policy if you want.

When you say caught without it, I am assuming you mean by a legal authority?

The majority of people who do a few driveways have no insurance. Most don't realize that their personal auto insurance will deny you if you're using the truck to plow.

That being said, going without insurance is based on the fact that liability insurance will run about $800 a year and if you're only doing a few driveways then you're plowing all year for free.

And sure, there's always the possibility of backing into someone, but its highly unliely you're going to have a major issue if you pay attention. If you back over a mailbox you're not going to your insurance agent anyway. Unlike work like parking lots apartment houses etc, residential driveways have extremely low risk and liability associated with them. Try to stay away from main roads and dont back into the garage and you're pretty safe over all...just make sure no kids are around.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, I suspected it would be a pretty standard liability policy but I wanted to see if there was anything "special" before I called my broker.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

It will be know as the comprehensive general liabilty policy CGL for completed operations. It will be based on your gross receipts for plowing work with a minimum premium for the policy. It's a completely different animal from the auto policy. CGL is for the 'work' you do and automobile policy is for the 'driving' you do


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Kramer;614603 said:


> Not really sure wehat you're talking about here..... there is no legal requirement to have liability insurance. You can also pick up a $300K policy if you want.
> 
> When you say caught without it, I am assuming you mean by a legal authority?
> 
> ...


It's not just a matter of YOU being safe and taking care when plowing. The biggest reason is if some gold-digger slips, falls and sues you. Your GCL will kick in with lawyers and as long as you did the right thing they will stand up for you. Now some insurance companies will simply cut a check unless you force their hand to fight it. Being sued sucks.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I was quoted $ 2500.00 for CGL ontop of $ 1,000.00 for the auto policy for roughly $ 12-15K of business, I will be looking elsewhere for a plowing policy.

K


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2008)

kah68;619363 said:


> I was quoted $ 2500.00 for CGL ontop of $ 1,000.00 for the auto policy for roughly $ 12-15K of business, I will be looking elsewhere for a plowing policy.
> 
> K


That is huge. I know a regular 1 mil CGL should be 4-500/ annum. I haven't called my insurance people yet, but someone else posted that the rates are partially based on sales as well.

15-20k worth of business would be about what I am shooting for as well.

I think I will call tomorrow and see if I get a shock

C


----------



## ltdexplorer (Sep 24, 2008)

*Insurance Broker info*

Hi Chris, I am in the GTA as well and was wondering if you could provide your insurance brokers contact info as I am in the market for a new provider of my liabilty and vehicle insurance. What did they end up charging?prsport


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ltdexplorer,

I haven't got a quote yet, my current broker is in St. Catharines and depending on what I hear from them on this I may be shopping for a new one myself. 

I will let you know when I get some # s

C


----------

